
A boilerplate for writing moduler Angular 1.X in ES6 using Webpack - geniuscarrier
https://github.com/geniuscarrier/webpack-angular-es6
======
guohuang
Thanks for sharing, great tool!!, this boilerplate is a nice way to get
started for new project.

~~~
geniuscarrier
Thanks for the comment. Glad it helps.

